# Aire river Cape Otway



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

I went to Aire River on the weekend and fished off the beach and in the river.Spinning off the beach produced a lot of salmon but mostly small from pilchard size to one only good one of 47cms.In the river I fished out of the kayak for half a dozen bream from 28cms. to 39cms. on soft plastics.Definitely will go back.Sorry about lack of photos.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Old Man,

I love Aire River, been there many, many times. From the salmon in the surf to the trout in the freshwater its a great area. Trout have been caught in here up to 15lb.

Where did you get the bream? I found the rocky outcrop on the right about half way from the wooden bridge to the surf is a top spot.

For those of you asking the Aire is on the Victorian coast just past Cape Otway (about half an hour on from Apollo Bay).


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Excellent stuff oldman good to see your still getting amongst the fish 

Milt,


----------



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

thats some solid bream  
great stuff oldman!
and btw occy, cape otway is in victoria, the big point halfway between melbourne and the SA border :wink: 
in other words, the vertex of the left hand vee on the southern coast of victoria.
hope you got that terrible explanation :shock: 
cheers, and good stuff with the bream!
nick


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

To Kevin, I got the bream just downstream from the bridge past the first bend to upstream as far as the fork in the river, not far.I haven`t even fished there for 35 years!Did you say fitteen pounds, I will definitley be back.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeRgxd4AAAtfgAASQAGAEKCCngA/584AIABIink1Gg0G1PUPUNpBU9TAJiMQwDQQC44AsV4BubZk7DPJNc1FIaVLpzl21ED6NQJ5bmLivEhwWQoaTRNlCoQ9BDsbF3JFOFCQ5GDF3g==


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice effort OMATS..another great report (and top fish) :!:


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah Red, 15gm. and 20gm. knights and gillies lures from K Mart with 4lb. braid and single handed rod.They go a mile with braid.Also I used a keel because I had problems with twist the week before and the keel eliminated the problem.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Thats a great effort mate  What SPs did the damage on the bream if you don't mind me asking?

I've never fished it myself, but how far upstream do the trout start?


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

the browns do a sea run at aire river. eXCITING STUFF if your there at the right time. They feed hard on white bait so they're not hard to catch if you specifically target them. I have only been amonst em once so i cant comment in detail, Maybe the tassie boys might be able to chip in with some more info.
Salt water Trout. "friggin magic"


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Sounds good on the sea-runs  Any idea of time of year they run?

Maybe they've moved down recently? This was from Geoff Wilson's latest fishnet report...

"Doug reports fishing the Aire River with Des Donovan during Saturday and Sunday and took their respective bag limit catches of bream. These were up to 39cm and were taken on spider crab and shrimp.

Fishing nearby on Satruday afternoon was an angler Doug knows only as Lee. Using soft plastic lures Lee caught several bream, no surprise there: But he also caught two Brown Trout of 2.5kg and 3kg.

Doug says that the Aire is currently open to the sea with a good exchange of water on each tide."

Especially on the back of your report, this makes me want to head down there  !


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

The Old Man was the Lee that Doug mentioned at Aire River.And it is true how a catch can be stretched when told about it later.The trout was a nice 47cms. but no 2kg. fish, and only one trout was caught.The bream were 28,36,37 and 38cms, all taken on berkley gulp turtleback worms in a light tan or pumpkinseed colour.Doug and his friends were very friendly and helpful guys, one offered to tow me back behind his boat, but was going the other direction.Most of the fish were caught early morning and they got very hard to catch later on.Doug said it only fishes well when the river mouth is open.


----------

